# Layering System For Skiing Denali West Butt



## CurlyFry (Apr 23, 2015)

Looking for some thoughts on this loadout:

Upper:
LW baselayer 1/4 zip (blue)
Microgrid 1/4 zip (Grey)
OR Whirlwind Hoody (Wind protection hoody)
Eddie Bauer Igniter Jacket 100g Primaloft (Main Belay Layer)
Rab Latok Hardshell (Event)
Marmot 8000m Parka (Super cold belay layer)

Lower:
Boxers
OR Softshell pants (grey)
Exp Weight EMS Bottoms
Arcteryx Theta SV Bibs (black)
Puffy Pants

I am mainly debating substituting the 100g primaloft layer for a 200weight fleece or a 60g primaloft layer. And should I bring softshell if im using the Theta SV with full side zips for venting?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 23, 2015)

When are you going?


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 23, 2015)

My Bad. May 16th we arrive, planned for 24 days of provisions.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 23, 2015)

I really don't have any climbing experience to give input on this. But I'm really interested to hear about the trip you're planning! Sounds awesome.  I'll be in AK at about the same time for a completely different type of expedition (ocean vs mountains). We're in the gear-up and load-out phase right now. I love all the thinking, planning, and prep for these trips. It's almost as much fun as going!

You didn't mention feet, hands, head. I've found that those can be the difference between comfort and misery the AK trips I've done. Do you have guides? If so, I imagine they have some pretty solid packing advice.


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 24, 2015)

No guides, head hands and feet I am all set with.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 24, 2015)

I would think the T4T crowd might have more advise for you either that or talk to the folks at IMS.


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 24, 2015)

Abubob,

What is T4T and IMS?


----------



## bigbog (Apr 24, 2015)

CurlyFry said:


> Looking for some thoughts on this loadout:
> 
> Upper:
> LW baselayer 1/4 zip (blue)



First winter trying UnderArmor 2.0 baselayer (fitted) = the _BEST! ..._and I usually don't like "fitted" anything, would LOVE it in relaxed...but gotta tell ya' I've "done the lot" with baselayers...being out of shape ~20yrs ago(in my 40s)..so I know what it's
like to over perspire....  If you are just so-so with your baselayer...give UnderArmor 2.0 a try...fwiw
Have a good time....


----------



## Abubob (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry -  T4T is Time for Tuckerman check their forum there: http://timefortuckerman.com/

IMS is the International Mountain School in Conway, NH which is actually http://www.ime-usa.com/imcs/ They have a store there as well as a used equipment cellar similar to Ragged Mt Equipment in Intervale, NH http://raggedmountain.com/


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow!  24 days in Denali in spring sounds like an amazing trip. And doing it unguided must be a major logistical undertaking. Can't wait to hear more about your plans. Or waiting on a kick ass trip report in June.


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes the logistics are a bit of a challenge. Cant wait to land on the glacier and start working the mountain. Will have a trip report when we get back to the CONUS.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 26, 2015)

CurlyFry said:


> Looking for some thoughts on this loadout:
> 
> Upper:
> LW baselayer 1/4 zip (blue)
> ...



Maaan! Denali West Butress?? That's a serious expedition, especially if this is not supported by a guiding outfit. And you're asking for  clothing advise on a ski forum that's populated mostly by lift served ski enthusiasts? 

You're talking major wilderness, where the wildest things that get discussed here are side country, glade skiing or perhaps excursions to Tuckermans Ravine.

Don't get me wrong, there is plenty of hard core skiers on here, some with real experience with back country trekking and skiing (not me) but you may on a wrong forum. Are you just showing off??
I trust that the Denali trip is not your first rodeo. Had you done any high altitude mountaineering, you would probably have pretty firm idea of what's required. It's cool that you want to share it with the community here, but something about your post strikes me as off.


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey I had no idea that was the vibe of this forum. I am new here as you can tell. Seeing as I didn't get any advice really, Ill probably take this down.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2015)

It isn't.


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, well I guess ill leave this up.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 5, 2015)

You going to let her talk you out of it...y/n?


----------

